# limited edition 340hp audi from the '80's???



## German Muscle (Nov 23, 2000)

I was out tonight and a walked by a older Audi(kinda looked like a 5000, but hey i dont know my audi's too well). The guy noticed I was driving a mod'd Volkswagen so he said hey and we started talking. He said that his car was limited too 300 units, and had a 5cyl 20vT rated at 340hp. I was wondering if anyone knew what kind of Audi it was and if they had any more info.
Thanks.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: limited edition 340hp audi from the '80's??? (German Muscle)*

The Audi 200 Turbo quattro or the Ur-S4 is the only thing I can think of, although neither of them came with 340hp stock or only made 300 units.
http://www.**********.com/Sedans/0197/0197b.JPG 
http://www.**********.com/Sedans/0195/0195b.JPG 
However, both of them can easily be tuned to make 340hp and more.


----------



## German Muscle (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: limited edition 340hp audi from the '80's??? (TabulaRasa)*

hmmm it looked like number 1, i think he said only 300 units were imported(if that makes a difference).


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: limited edition 340hp audi from the '80's??? (German Muscle)*

Type 44 body, limited edition, 300hp..Sorry, no


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: limited edition 340hp audi from the '80's??? (matt007)*

Could these be the specs you meant?: 306 bhp at 6700 rpm and had a maximum torque is 2 46 lb-ft at 3700 rpm. If so, you are talking about the elusive "Sport Quattro." 
The primary distinguishing feature is the car is much shorter than the normal quattro coupe. The wheel base is shortened by 320mm, with the overall length being reduced by 240mm. The wheelbase was shortened for three reasons: to lose weight, to improve weight distribution and to reduce the polar moment of inertia. A less noticabel feature are the angles of the windshield and roofline. On the sport quattro, the front end and doors from the 4000 sedan are used which places the
windshield in a more upright position. The difference in this angle is only 2 degrees, but quite noticable. Almost all the body panels are custom made for the sport quattro with the exception of the metal doors(4000 sedan) and the Kevlar trunk lid(quattro coupe). The hood is made from fiberglass and the roof, fenders, bumpers and front and rear aprons are made of a Kevlar-GRP composite.
The sport quattro marked the introduction of Audi's 20-valve turbocharged engine into a road- going car. It has a bore of 79.3mm and a stroke of 86.4mm yielding a displacement of 2133cc. It used a compression ratio of 8.0:1. The intake valves have a diameter of 32mm and the exhaust valves are sized at 28mm. A large KKK-K27 turbocharger with a maximum boost pressure of 17.4 psi is used. The engine management is the Bosch LH motronic all-electronic fuel injection along with Bosch digital electronic ignition. The street engine produced 306 bhp at 6700 rpm and had a maximum torque is 2 46 lb-ft at 3700 rpm.
There were 214 cars produced between February 1984 and January 1986 which satisfied the motorsport homogulation requirements (a minimum of 200 units for Group B). Chassis numbers has the prefix SQ and ran from SQ85EA905001 to SQ85EA905214. Of the 214 produced, 164 were sold to customers, 19 were experimental and never left the factory, 20 were allocated to the motorsport department, 5 were used as spare parts and the remaining 6 are presumed to remain
within the company. The 5 spare parts cars were rebuilt in 1988 and sold to customers.
According to the production listing the the book by Jurgen Lewendowski, there are 10 sport quattros in the US, 6 red, 2 white and 2 green. There are probably a few more in the US than just these. I know that there are at least 3 white ones in the US along with a blue one which isn't listed.
Audi quoted the following performance figures for the sport quattro
0-100 kph (62 MPH): 4.9 seconds 
Top Speed : 155 mph 
Fuel consumption at 75 mph was 22.5 mpg


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

I was thinking Sport Q as well.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: limited edition 340hp audi from the '80's??? (matt007)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Type 44 body, limited edition, 300hp..Sorry, no[HR][/HR]​Type 44 body, limited edition, yes that is possible. 300 hp? No, I dont think so. 
There were a number of Treser modded 5000s sold in USA, but they didnt have 300+ hp. The _Treser Super 5000_ looks like this:










[Modified by PerL, 7:16 PM 2-11-2002]


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: limited edition 340hp audi from the '80's??? (PerL)*

Sound like you may be blending the rumor mill of 2 different cars. 300+ hp = Sport Quattro, Typ44 = 5000. There were no 300+ hp typ44s as far as I know. The closest thing you'll see to a "limited edition" typ 44 is a Tressor "Super" 5000, but it was nothing more than an appearance & suspension package...


----------



## Fusion (May 25, 2000)

*Re: limited edition 340hp audi from the '80's??? (duandcc)*

First of all, the 200q20v comes stock with 218hp, but not all stay at that level. I'm sure he has some sort of upgrade, prolly an RS2 turbo+manifold swap with a chip, that will put him into 340hp zone easy.
Second, if he was driving the Avant version, then yes, around 300 of those were imported. Of the regular sedan, like mine, about 1,200 were imported. It is easy to get these numbers mixed up. Either he was confused and heard the wrong number, or he's lying.
Hope I cleared something up.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: limited edition 340hp audi from the '80's??? (Fusion)*

Everybody likes to think their car is "rare". The people who generally say their car is rare are optomistic at best.
It's like going to a dog park. Every damn mutt inside is a show winner it seems.
At least the guy likes his car.
And Tressers are damn uncommon. I've seen 2 of the 5k's and one 4k though.


----------



## German Muscle (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: limited edition 340hp audi from the '80's??? (Diamond Dave)*

i dont know, the guy was in his late 40's with a kid so he looked believable







, and he was just throwing out facts(or so i thought) left and right, it was imported in 91 or 92, 340hp, 5cyl 20vt, 300, european race series of some sort. althought it was not a sport quattro(unless i went blind).
[edit]he did not say limited edition, he said only about 300 were imported.[/edit]


[Modified by German Muscle, 3:55 PM 2-11-2002]


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: limited edition 340hp audi from the '80's??? (German Muscle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
[edit]he did not say limited edition, he said only about 300 were imported.[/edit]
[HR][/HR]​That's it. V8 Maunual. Was a DTM racer. Not many manuals imported; and 300 sounds like a small enough number.


















[Modified by Diamond Dave, 1:28 PM 2-11-2002]


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

*)*

My bad.


[Modified by Diamond Dave, 1:28 PM 2-11-2002]


----------



## German Muscle (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: ) (Diamond Dave)*

looks like we found a match







, 1 think left, what kinda engine does the v8 manual have?


----------



## Quattrophile (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: ) (German Muscle)*

That's where this theory hits the big rock. A v8 would / should have a v8 and not a 5 cylinder. However, the body shell could have been used as it is IMO one of Audi's classics and the 20V 5 cylinder used and the 300 made could have been homologation specials. It doesn't make sense though because although I am not an expert I do have a lot of books and have read everything I can find and no where have I seen this car. There were v8 DTM cars but they had a v8.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

*Was it a 5cyl or a V8 then?*

I still think the car in question is a V8; even though German Muscle mentioned the 20Vt 5cyl.
So, _Quattrophile_, are you aware of the V8 quattro Audi produced and sold between 1990 and 1995? Very few cars were manual. The first two years had a 3.8L and the remainder of production cars had the desireable 4.2L Some people think that part of the reason for the lackluster sales of the V8 was due to its similar appearance to the 5k cars.
Check out www.audiv8.net


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: limited edition 340hp audi from the '80's??? (PerL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]​hah oh man that looks like the white german equivilent of K.I.T.T.







hah so 80's... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Was it a 5cyl or a V8 then? (Diamond Dave)*

Check those figures yo - that's a 3.6L V8 not 3.8L 
Still a bitchin motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quattrophile (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: Was it a 5cyl or a V8 then? (Diamond Dave)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
So, _Quattrophile_, are you aware of the V8 quattro Audi produced and sold between 1990 and 1995
[HR][/HR]​Yes, I am very familiar with the car. What I was saying was I have never heard of or seen a V8 chassis with a 20V Turbo in it as the original poster mentioned.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Was it a 5cyl or a V8 then? (Quattrophile)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Yes, I am very familiar with the car. What I was saying was I have never heard of or seen a V8 chassis with a 20V Turbo in it as the original poster mentioned.[HR][/HR]​Roger that. That would be odd.
Bygones.


----------



## Fusion (May 25, 2000)

*Re: Was it a 5cyl or a V8 then? (Quattrophile)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I have never heard of or seen a V8 chassis with a 20V Turbo in it as the original poster mentioned.[HR][/HR]​A little background here. The Audi V8 was originally called the Audi 300, as per the Audi 200 (turbo 5cyl) and the Audi 100 (NA 5cyl). It is built off the same chassis (type 44) as both the 100 and 200, but it uses different fenders and front facia. So essentially, it is built on the same chassis as the 200q 20v.
The V8 isn't a powerhouse either. It's fast in manual form at 260hp, but it's not near 340hp and won't get there without some forced induction (or some rediculous cams).
Here is my take on it: He has a 1991 200 quattro (5cyl20v turbo).
One of the previous owners may have put on a slightly larger RS2 turbo and RS2 exhaust manifold with a custom ECU and K&N intake. Those are popular mods among those who mod thier 20v's and that will put it up into the 340hp range, even with the stock exhaust system.
He heard wrong about the import number. There were in the range of 1,500 total 200 quattros imported in 1991 with the 20v turbo (all 1991 200 quattros have 20v turbos). 1,200 were sedan, 300 were avant (these numbers could have mixed up, it's not hard to hear the wrong info, even on the Audi quattro mailing list).
He's just mixed up about the # imported, that's all.
[edit: why did I waste this much time arguing a moot point?







]


[Modified by Fusion, 5:49 PM 2-14-2002]


----------



## rcr_x (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: Was it a 5cyl or a V8 then? (Fusion)*

never know...maybe he has a V8 5spd and he got his hands on the flat crank/cams/rods/pistons they used in the DTM series so it'll rev and sound like a ferrari!! In DTM form they put out ~400hp @9000rpm


----------



## Fusion (May 25, 2000)

*Re: Was it a 5cyl or a V8 then? (rcr_x)*

quote:[HR][/HR]never know...maybe he has a V8 5spd and he got his hands on the flat crank/cams/rods/pistons they used in the DTM series so it'll rev and sound like a ferrari!![HR][/HR]​







OMG! [urge to find a 5sp V8q]


----------

